# Помогите оценить аккордеон



## Valgor (20 Май 2010)

В наследство достался аккордеон Schlossmeinel Klingenthal Sa. Насколько удалось узнать - это бывшее название Вельтмастера. Подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько он может стоить, если продавать.

С фотографиями проблемы, но нашёл абсолютно идентичные. Только цвет у моего инструмента - серый перламутр.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Май 2010)

Невозможно дать точную оценку инструмента, не поиграв на нем,тем более такой ,не очень известной конструкции.Внешне все может выглядеть изумительно,но играть бывает нельзя, или с точностью наоборот.Если в данном экземпляре все работает, и мех держит и строй- что маловероятно ,цена ему ,если повезет, не более 5 тыс.рублей. Ну и продать,надо очень постараться найти покупателя.Ни в один магазин,занимающийся секонд хендом его не возьмут. Дерзайте. Удачи вам.


----------



## bombastic (20 Май 2010)

незнаю, вот у нас скандали продают 40х по 20 - 30 тыс)) есть же люди


----------



## grigoriys (20 Май 2010)

bombastic писал:


> вот у нас скандали продают 40х по 20 - 30 тыс))


ну и как, берут?


----------

